# Athaik: War Of The Realms



## Obeanjoebean (Sep 3, 2008)

The empty space as vast as it seems, voided of all that there was life floating amongst the debris of nothingness. Floating, floating about for eons, ?it? was alone, no one to talk to, no one to make laugh or cry together sharing both joy and sorrows. After the time had passed what seemed eternity, ?it? begin to feel something inside, something ?it? had never experienced before. ?it? begin to feel emotions, sadness, joy, sorrow, excitement, the longing of another. For a while ?it? became afraid, afraid of what was happening so ?it? tried to suppress these ?emotions?, but the futile attempt only made these emotions stronger. More and more as time passed by, these emotions soon became unbearable, ?it? was lonely. These feelings, these emotions became so strong that ?it? begin to shatter, there a blinding light filled the void lighting up the furthest reaches of the space.

	?it? shattered into three pieces, it's tear became the oceans , its happiness became the forests and land, it's joy became the blue sky, the Realm of the morals.

	?it's? Sorrow, pain and anguish became the Realm of the demons, its wisdom and spirit became the Astral plains.

	The planets created by emotion, galaxies were born from the longing for life soon the light could be seen throughout the universe......


Many eons had passed since that event, and many events and adventures had passed on and many more are to come............................

On the night of the clashing moon, the crescent light bellows out sheltering over the world in an iridescent radiant shimmer. Devouring both the sky and clouds, the sun fades away casting a large shadow darkening the days and blacking out the nights. The silence, the not knowing, the fear that struck the living souls on Earth was the day of Athaik.
The awakening of Ancients, the power of the Gods, the rage of the Demons, the Tears of the Immortals, the day of chaos is upon us......


The events unfolded, the destruction of mankind is inevitable, the violence of one's heart, the anger and hatred one possesses has been apart of us since the dawn of time. It was our own doing, the chaos that is now upon us we caused. The cursed beings that devour out flesh, the ones that walk in the night, the fear consumes us. Demons, the plagued beings, the Chaos Ones haunt our dreams and our bodies.

For thousands of years in every culture, every lore, all the stories you were told as a child always had something in common, good versus evil. In those stories made by man, Mankind has always been on the side of the good, and always triumphal over evil. But how accurate is it, how true were those stories when you look back upon Mankind's History. The history of mankind, the history drenched in blood and murder, when you look upon the events that took place, who can really say Humans are on the side of good................


The world's end , the realms destruction bought mankind to their knees, a new perspective upon life. Now scraping by barely managing to live, seeking shelter upon old rural structures that fell ages ago during the time of the invasion.




If you like to join and play along please submitt your profile before we begin

(format)

Name
Age
Race
Additional Info
History


----------

